# camp perry pier



## nwfish

I was thinking about going to camp perry pier Saturday and was wondering if any of you have fished there before and what worked for you. I'm willing to catch whatever is biting. Thanks for the help. I've never been there before so I'm not sure what to expect.


----------



## dtigers1984

My dad and I caught tons of yellow perch from the pier in the 80's, but since the zebra mussels hit the lake the perch don't usually come in that far. The last time I went out there all we caught were gobies. Let me know what you catch, because I am still curious.


----------



## ontheattack

Its perfect timing you ask the camp perry fishing pier question. I had just stayed the night there on saturday in a cabin. We fished saturday for about an hour and caught about 15 channel cats on night crawlers fished on the bottom. Size ranged from 12"-20". I did see a couple smallies caught on inline spinners.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Tons of gobies heard of many other species out there


----------



## maxpower

I know the pier is off of Route 2 near the lake, but how close is it to the actual Camp Perry facility? I would like to try fishing the pier also, but need to know where I'm going. Any directions would be appreciated.

p.s. - long time reader, first time poster - great site!


----------



## jb1136

its inside the actual facility,just take the main road down until it dead ends then turn right,pier is on the left


----------



## pd239

I also would interested in any reports from the pier. Thanks for the reports..


----------



## nwfish

Well I went up to the pier Saturday and the fishing was pretty descent. Several sheepshead, 1 white perch, and 1 largemouth was what I caught. Some of the other fish that either my brothers caught or saw some other guys catching were a goldfish, bluegill, crappie, yellow perch, and smallmouth. It was great to see all of the various species although nothing was real big that we saw. The biggest was about a 21/22in sheepshead, but the second biggest was about 12 inches. One smallmouth was around 16 or 17inches but the rest were nothing to brag about. We were using worms on the bottom or casting some crankbaits. We talked to some other locals and they seem to love the place and talked about some nice sized catfish and bass that they have caught. It is definitely worth checking out if you are around the area and I would like to fish in the evening sometime there, we fished around 9am to 12. All the bass were caught fishing the walkway that leads out to the horizontal landing area using crankbaits or plastics. Had I known this I would have tried that right away and then went to fishing the bottom. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## walleyehunter

can anyone tell me if we are aloud to fish the peir at night? thanks for any info.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

thats a 99.99999999999% I'm almost sure it closes at sunset b/c I remeber we had to leave at sunset


----------



## Carpman

The pier does NOT close at dark. You can fish there all night. Bring a lantern!


----------



## Wade042

Have been fishing the pier or years. The pier is supposed to close at dark but it is only enforced when they are having the National Pistol matches from July - Mid August. Every year I've been there I have been kicked off the pier by MP's just before sunset. Any other time of the year no problem though. I cannot say if it will stay this way in the future since they are now pumping a lot of money into the camp.


----------

